# Show Question?



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

This has been my first year in the show ring and my dog will be turning 12 months in 2 weeks. Once that happens what class do you recommend I show her in? I sometimes have a friend show her who has alot more experience than me but on the 4th of December she can not be at the show and I will be showing her myself. I have been to alot of classes but I am still very inexperienced.

Any suggestions?

Sue


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I would put her in 12-18 as she is still a young dog
show classes are 
6-9
9-12
12-18 
after that it depends 
I will often move right to Open depending on the dog.... 

but for right now 12-18 would be your best bet


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The 12-18 month class makes the most sense. 

At 18 months you'll have to decide between Open Bitches, Am. Bred Bitches, or maybe Novice Owner-Handler. It can depend on the size of the show which class you enter because at a small show you'll get a "look" in the Open class but at a big show you might just get passed over. I learned that from someone who's been showing a long time and it makes a lot of sense to me!


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you 

I looked at the East Lansing Show in Mi and they have a 12 -15 and a 15 - 18 class. I just noticed from past shows there are very few dogs in these classes. 

But I do agree it will be the 12 - 15 class for me. I just hope I am not the only one in the ring or the first one in  Helps so much to have someone to follow.

t my first show alone, when I walked into the ring, I froze and just stood there :doh: The judge was so nice he said "first show" I just smiled and said It was but I knew better and would do better. By the end he complimented me on how well I did after the freeze up  But i sure hope never to have a rerun of that moment. I hate to ruin the dogs chances because of my mistakes.

Thanks for the input
Sue


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There's something to be said expense-wise for getting them out in the puppy class, and then taking a break until they are fully mature and competitive.


----------

